# j/105



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

I''m thinking of getting a used J/105 for both phrf and one design racing. Does anyone have any experience both racing on, and racing against these boats? How does the performance compare?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t have a J/105, but a friend of mine does. He seems very happy with it with overall, but there are a few caveats.

As a one-design boat he thinks it''s great. It''s the most affordable boat he''s raced in years. The limited number of new sails per season & exotic materials limitations to keep in class rules make it more reasonable. Crew requirements also are low (about 5), which decreases costs too if you are feeding and putting these guys up & buying them shirts. There is also a good fleet around here, so he gets some good challenging OD racing in. Class rules also limit the number of pros/rock stars you can have on board. I think it''s one, and he/she can''t drive unless related to the owner. I could be fuzzy on the specifics here, but I know a local boat here got busted out of OD rule classification for having too many industry guys on the boat.

One thing he mentioned on several occasions is that it''s not a great PHRF boat. I haven''t raced on it yet with him so I can''t remember which leg is gets creamed on, but under PHRF it suffers. Someone more knowledgeable pipe in here...

Accomodations are there, but spare. You could weekend on it OK without too many people but a week could be tight. 

Again, haven''t tried it out myself, but these are my impressions from my friend for what it''s worth. 

I''ve know this guy for six years, and the J/105 is the first boat he''s kept longer than a single season during this time. Other boats in this period included a 1D35, Taylor 42, Sabre 402, and Tripp custom 40-something.


----------

